# Which Directv HDDVR's have built in wifi?



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

Is this available now or in the future? It would be nice to have this built in so that nothing further needs to be purchased.


----------



## jameskelly (Feb 16, 2008)

None.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

DIRECTV HD DVRs are meant to be connected with either DECA or wired Ethernet. Anything else isn't likely to consistently qualify for MRV.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

As harsh points out, since DirecTV DVRs are designed to provide Internet access through the cable, and you have to run a piece of cable to them in order to get television, what would be the point of wireless ethernet?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Wireless would be fine for Internet access as it will almost always outrun anyone's broadband connection.

The key issue is providing a stable framework to support MRV. Wireless networking cannot promise such an enviroment.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I am kind of suprised they didn't include wireless in the new HR34, but am glad they went ahead and included the ability for the ethernet port to work as a bridge between the DECA network and your ethenet network. My only guess is they decided it is best to keep wireless as a seperate unit so it can be more easily updated when the next wireless standard comes out.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Not sure about you guys but I'd rather not pay for a wireless connection in every IRD when the cable that you connect anyway will handle it just fine. I'd rather buy a cheap little DECA than sub the cost of integrated wireless cards and the truck rolls they would bring with them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If wireless were up to the task, it would certainly be a lot cheaper to include than MoCA.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree it would be too much to include in every receiver. However, I think in every HR34 it would make sense. Think about it, the HR34 is likely to be the only receiver in a home once the thin clients are released. So you only have to run coax from the dish to the HR34. If they want internet access to the HR34 then you have to run another coax run to wherever their router is and install a DECA there, or you have to install a splitter and a wireless DECA adapter near the HR34 to get it online. If the HR34 just had wireless built in you wouldn't have to worry about that, you would just have to hook it up to the person's wireless network.

Then the only other thing the DirecTV tech would have to worry about is running coax to any DirecTV thin clients you might need. The thin clients would have internet access through the DECA network and the HR34's wireless connection.

My guess is customers are going to have to be responsible for hooking up any RVU clients other than the DirecTV C30. I don't see DirecTV trying to train their techs on how to set up all the different TV, Blu-Ray, AVR clients once the manufacturers start adding RVU to them.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I ask about wireless because running ethernet from my office would not be possible. My HR20-100 and HR20-700 have features that involve hooking up to my Verizon 3Meg DSL service. I am not well versed on this aspect of the service so please bear with me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I ask about wireless because running ethernet from my office would not be possible. My HR20-100 and HR20-700 have features that involve hooking up to my Verizon 3Meg DSL service. I am not well versed on this aspect of the service so please bear with me.


Well DirecTV's idea is to upgrade to the connected home networking, which uses the coax between the receivers and has a wireless bridge to your home network/internet.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Don't worry wipeout, you don't need to run ethernet anywhere. DirecTV will just install a wireless cinema connection kit, which will hook up to the coaxial cable they install, and then connects over WiFi to your current wireless router. That will give you internet access to all of your DirecTV receivers that are hooked up over DECA.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Beerstalker said:


> My only guess is they decided it is best to keep wireless as a seperate unit so it can be more easily updated when the next wireless standard comes out.


If theyd only start using gigabit Ethernet ports on their receivers


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

wipeout said:


> I ask about wireless because running ethernet from my office would not be possible. My HR20-100 and HR20-700 have features that involve hooking up to my Verizon 3Meg DSL service. I am not well versed on this aspect of the service so please bear with me.


DIRECTV does have a Wireless Digital Cinema Connection Kit (Link).

This allows all the receivers in your setup to connect via WiFi to your home network.

You would need a SWiM connected system. To tell if you have SWiM press the Dash button on your remote any you should see a message that includes "SWiM Connected". If you don't have a SWiM setup this will still allow a single receiver to connect to your home network.

Mike


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

As mentioned before, it's not likely that DIRECTV will ever put Wifi in any receiver because their standard is networking using DECA with a bridge to your internet. That bridge can either be via wired CCK or WDCCK. 

There is no advantage of having it built into each receiver when networking can be done through the cable the receiver uses to receive it's satellite signal.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> As harsh points out, since DirecTV DVRs are designed to provide Internet access through the cable, and you have to run a piece of cable to them in order to get television, what would be the point of wireless ethernet?


So that all receivers on the account could report in monthly without a phone line or ethernet plugged into them.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

joshjr said:


> So that all receivers on the account could report in monthly without a phone line or ethernet plugged into them.


If you have the Wireless Connection Kit (or wired) on your DECA system, then they all report in.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rtm said:


> If theyd only start using gigabit Ethernet ports on their receivers


Why?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scott Kocourek said:


> As mentioned before, it's not likely that DIRECTV will ever put Wifi in any receiver because their standard is networking using DECA with a bridge to your internet. That bridge can either be via wired CCK or WDCCK.
> 
> There is no advantage of having it built into each receiver when networking can be done through the cable the receiver uses to receive it's satellite signal.


There are some drawbacks to wireless, also- not the least of which is having an extra bit of hardware involved.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

_The Wireless Digital Cinema Connection Kit costs $80 bucks. Yikes. 
_I guess the question I should ask as a Family Package customer is what is the advantage of having the Directv Cinema capability? 
_I see they advertise over 6000 movies available. Are these movies free? 
_Since the package I have is really useless other then getting my locals will I have access to the movies in Directv Cinema if I am not currently subscribing to much in the way of channels with the Family Package? 
_I have limited funds which is why I have this package. I was hoping Cinema would improve the experience.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DIRECTV Cinema includes on-demand content from channels you are subscribed to. I'd say about 5% of the movies are free, 15% if you count the ones from AMC and Fox Movie Channel.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

wipeout said:


> _The Wireless Digital Cinema Connection Kit costs $80 bucks. Yikes.
> _I guess the question I should ask as a Family Package customer is what is the advantage of having the Directv Cinema capability?
> _I see they advertise over 6000 movies available. Are these movies free?
> _Since the package I have is really useless other then getting my locals will I have access to the movies in Directv Cinema if I am not currently subscribing to much in the way of channels with the Family Package?
> _I have limited funds which is why I have this package. I was hoping Cinema would improve the experience.


Have you looked into the Select Package? It is a bit more than Family ($10-$15 a month I think), but does include more channels. Not sure if it's in the cards for you, but wanted to be sure you were aware of it. It is not a published package on the site, you have to call to get it.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Rtm said:


> If theyd only start using gigabit Ethernet ports on their receivers


What would gigabit Ethernet do for the DVR?

Internet access is slower in most cases then the 100Meg port now used. Even Mine is only 101Meg speed.
The HR series are not computers that can use the network to talk to a server for example. They just are not moving tons of data over the network.
Ethernet is not a supported Whole Home methodology so no need because of that.

What benefit do you see for for a faster Ethernet port?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A much nicer way of asking the question.... Sorry, I see my one word "Why" on the Gigabit question is just a bit too succinct.


----------

